
Trying to reach Hacker News readers located in Mexico City. - rodrigo

======
rodrigo
It would be nice to meet likeminded people in Mexico City, you can call for
programmers/web devs/web entrepeneurs/whatever, but my guess is if youre a HN
reader, youre covered; so, if youre in Mexico, drop a line to losdosplebitos
at gmail.

~~~
joseakle
Hi i read this every day and dream of starting some sort of internet company
someday but am still learning some programming, tell us more about you, do you
have a web page, blog, etc? mine is justthinkit.blogspot.com, not about
programming though.

~~~
rodrigo
Not have a high web profile, just watching stuff, trying to figure out wheres
my place in all of these (if any); besides that, little experience in
programming, web dev (django lately). Your website its quite interesting; drop
me a line.

------
asmosoinio
Doesn't help your case (no one listen in Mexico City), but anyways worth
checking out: <http://www.hackrtrackr.com/>

~~~
rodrigo
Theres one now! thanks, I was thinkin, I spent all day reading about
tech/entrepeneur/hacker stuff, but I dont know much people to talk about it
here in Mexico, so, thanks again.

